# Running Advice...



## Bammx2 (May 23, 2005)

I have a question about running....
Can anybody tell why,when I start to run,I get this major adrenaline overload at the cery bginning of the run and it seems to center in my legs?
 I mean,I don't even get a block before my legs start to feel weak.
Short sprints....no problem at all!
I don't feel a thing!
But when I try for distance....
My legs go to jelly..........????????????????
Any ideas,explanation or advice?

I am looking at re-inlisting and I need to increase my distance a bit.
Quite a bit actually!


Got all them young'uns to compete against


----------



## MJS (May 23, 2005)

Have you been running on a regular basis or are you just starting to get back into it?  If you've had a little break, it may take some time for your body to get used to it again.  You might want to start off with a light jog and shorten the distance slightly.  I'd gradually build back up to it rather than trying to take on a long distance so quickly.

How far are you looking to run?  You might try something like this.  While you're building your stamina back up, try walking for a minute, then run.  Swtich between the two, eventually decreasing the time you walk and increasing the time you run.

Just a few suggestions for you. :supcool: 

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## Bammx2 (May 23, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Have you been running on a regular basis or are you just starting to get back into it? If you've had a little break, it may take some time for your body to get used to it again. You might want to start off with a light jog and shorten the distance slightly. I'd gradually build back up to it rather than trying to take on a long distance so quickly.
> 
> How far are you looking to run? You might try something like this. While you're building your stamina back up, try walking for a minute, then run. Swtich between the two, eventually decreasing the time you walk and increasing the time you run.
> 
> ...


Much thanks for that!
I used to do 5 miles every other day(cept sundays when I only get out of bed to lay on the couch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
But when I got my DD-214....running when right out the door!
But that was many,many moons ago!

I am going to try the "minute on,minute off" that you suggested,but should I keep a slow jog and back off the sprints for a while?
Because after the minute walk....I'm going to be tempeted to sprint again.

Thanks again,

Damien


----------



## MJS (May 23, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Much thanks for that!
> I used to do 5 miles every other day(cept sundays when I only get out of bed to lay on the couch
> 
> 
> ...



When you're doing the minute on/minute off routine, I'd keep a slow to moderate jog.  Of course, you can always alternate your training.  One day do the walk/run routine and another head out to the track and sprint the length, but walk on the curve, then sprint, etc, etc.  However, like I said, if you haven't been running for a while, I'd start off slow and gradually build yourself back up.

Glad that I could help out! :ultracool 

Mike


----------

